# Shar Pei's - Chance and Shenzie



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

My other 'babies' in my life apart from Tulisa(my 15 month old) are Chance and Shenzie my wrinkley Shar-Peis...

Chance, 5yr old black horsecoat









Shenzie, 2yr old fawn brushcoat









Ive had Chance since he was 17/18 weeks old and did keep a puppy when bred him but I had to part with Fuzz a couple years ago. We got Shenzie summer time last year and as you can see by the photo she comes with me to my friends grooming parlour when Im helping her out.

E xx


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are beautiful x


----------



## janopyne (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there
Your dogs are gorgeous, we have a shar pei too, he's one today! Such a gentleman!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are both beautiful. My dads OH has a shar pei and he is really loving.


----------

